# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Hager city, MN

## yamon

Anyone going to reggea fest in MN this weekend?

----------


## msmari

nope

----------


## Jamaica Joleen

Hager City MN??? You are killing me!!  Hager City is in WI but right across the river from Red Wing, MN.

----------


## Marijane

I was not planning on going but we ended up there while out on our ride Sat and it was AWESOME, I cannot wait to back next year and make plans to stay!

----------

